# My new Tangs



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just acquired some tangs last night to go in my 55gal.
A couple yellow Calvus and a pair of Brevis to be precise.
I think they look great and would like to share it with all of you!  
I acclimated them overnight and I think it made a huge difference.
They are very active and have already started to see who's boss of the tank.
Not to mention their colours drastically appeared when I fed them for the first time.

Sorry about the pictures, I was testing different features on my camera.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tangtastic


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

man i love those calvus.... Wonderful


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you very much guys!

Ciddian > I pretty much fell in love with them at first site. So graceful but at the same time fierce when they need to be.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, beautiful. What are the white "coral" looking rocks called?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They're called actual dead coral


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks,


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

yes Pablo is right. It's dead coral. Great addition to the tank and not to mention helps buffer the water.


----------

